# Volk CE28N's on my 330



## HRC (Jun 23, 2005)

Here are some pics I took today.

Danny


----------



## HRC (Jun 23, 2005)

Last ones...

Danny


----------



## ortoman (Jan 7, 2006)

*Sweeet!*

Nice car and pics. :thumbup:

Do you have rolled fenders?


----------



## HRC (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks! I did not roll the fenders, not needed.

Danny


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

looks really good man. i think the subtle rear deck spoiler might set it off just a little more. i really like what you have done...some good looking mods!


----------



## DominguesE30 (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice, i like it alot. Wheels make a big difference


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Me likey.


----------



## ClubSpec330i (Oct 22, 2003)

NICE!

Looks very clean..now that black wheels are in..your will standout. Good choice. What suspension do you used?


----------



## HRC (Jun 23, 2005)

ClubSpec330i said:


> NICE!
> 
> Looks very clean..now that black wheels are in..your will standout. Good choice. What suspension do you used?


Thanks! I have H&R Sports Springs and Koni Yellow dampers (Shocks).

Danny


----------



## HRC (Jun 23, 2005)

Excitmnt94 said:


> looks really good man. i think the subtle rear deck spoiler might set it off just a little more. i really like what you have done...some good looking mods!


Thanks! I originally had an OEM rear deck lid on order and I changed my mind. I want one again now! 

Danny


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

Looking real good! :thumbup:


----------

